# Heads Up to all customers as well as potential customers



## purchaseprotein (Apr 2, 2013)

*This web site peptidepurchase has ABSOLUTELY NO AFFILIATION with purchasepepetides.com!



 Imitation is the sincerest form of Flattery they say!*


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Apr 2, 2013)

what is the website url?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 3, 2013)

There's a reason I didnt post the domain name. *People just need be aware when they see* purchasepeptides *reversed, its not us*! 



Boss of Bosses said:


> what is the website url?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 3, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> *This web site peptidepurchase has ABSOLUTELY NO AFFILIATION with purchasepepetides.com!
> 
> 
> 
> Imitation is the sincerest form of Flattery they say!*



Looks scammy to me. Their images are just taken from other sites. You can see it on the bottle labels lol.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 4, 2013)

Yup that's why I posted it someone who's never bought from us might not know better. 



OrbitNutrition said:


> Looks scammy to me. Their images are just taken from other sites. You can see it on the bottle labels lol.


----------

